# Will this brown dust come off if I use AutoGLYM Custom Wheel Cleaner?



## thuzithanwn (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi fellaz. I'm a newbie here. I have this brown color dust stuck in my alloy wheels of the car. I'm a fan of AutoGLYM and i would like to know whether this dust would come off if I use Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner?

BTW i don't know exactly whether this is break dust or rust. Please help budz.


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Try it and see lol best way of learning if not then I personally would use iron x or a type of ... Although a lot of people have had luck with the wonderwheels alloy cleaner but have read its very strong but this is all speculation as I have not personally tried it 
When you have got them clean give them a coat of sealent to make it easier on future 
Hope this helped if not someone more knowledgeable will be along shortly to help 
Oh and welcome to detailing world :thumb:


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

P.S going of the bottom image it looks like a scrape in the rust leading me to the idea that it is just break dust I could be wrong so wait till someone more experienceanced comes along 
Also not meant in a derogatory or condasending way is try the search feature sometimes you find great tips that can help in a thread that seams very far from your topic hope this helps bud


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

You want something a bit more acidic on that 

Try wonder wheels from halfords


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Try a dedicated iron remover (Ironx, Korrosol, etc)


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Clean Wheels would also be perfectly suitable for these alloys too if you would like to use that instead.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Should come off with a decent wheel cleaner. And a decent dwell time. Maybe a couple of hits and aggitate with a decent brush
Its only staining from brake dust where a previous wheel cleaner hasnt been used correctly to remove everything.
Or you could polish it out with a light cut such as srp. Ironx probably wont touch it as its more likely not iron based (as brake pads arent)


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Should come off with a decent wheel cleaner. And a decent dwell time. Maybe a couple of hits and aggitate with a decent brush
> Its only staining from brake dust where a previous wheel cleaner hasnt been used correctly to remove everything.
> Or you could polish it out with a light cut such as srp. Ironx probably wont touch it as its more likely not iron based (as brake pads arent)


The pad might not be but the disc is. Quite an interesting read.

http://ebcbrakes.com/brake-dust/


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

My wife's wheels were covered in this when she got the car, I used Sonax Full Effect wheel cleaner and they came up fantastic. I haven't used Autoglym Wheel Cleaner so can't comment on it.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AG Custom Wheel Cleaner is non-acidic and quite mild and is intended for light cleaning.

AG Clean Wheels is a stronger product and is more suited to this job.

As other posters have said, Wonder Wheels Super Alloy Cleaner (not the purple Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels ) is available from Halfords and a few supermarkets and is a very impressive strong wheel cleaner. I am sure it would clean your wheels up.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> AG Custom Wheel Cleaner is non-acidic and quite mild and is intended for light cleaning.
> 
> AG Clean Wheels is a stronger product and is more suited to this job.
> 
> As other posters have said, Wonder Wheels Super Alloy Cleaner (not the purple Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels ) is available from Halfords and a few supermarkets and is a very impressive strong wheel cleaner. I am sure it would clean your wheels up.


Custom Wheel Cleaner may not be acidic, but I would not class it as quite mild. I know pH is not everything but it has a pH of 13.49 so is pretty alkaline.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

It's not rust, alloys don't rust. Its just a deposit of some description on the alloy 

So shouk get it off with most of the above comments ideas


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Try a dedicated tar remover also, as you have a few dots on there (the reddish brown larger spots on the wheels).


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

if a good non acid wheel cleaner wont do it, try some form of fallout remover and if that doesnt work try an acid based cleaner like autosmart trebble X but be careful and wear gloves and glasses.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car Chem Revolt will get rid of thatt no problem.


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

The alloys themselves won't rust. Its more like something else is lying on the surface.


----------



## thuzithanwn (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you very much for the help fellaz. Helped a lot. Will post the results as soon as I use the product.


----------



## thuzithanwn (Jan 6, 2015)

Autoglym said:


> Clean Wheels would also be perfectly suitable for these alloys too if you would like to use that instead.


In the product page of Clean Wheels it says,

"Clean Wheels is suitable for lacquered alloy, painted and plastic finishes. If your wheels are a different finish, use Custom Wheel Cleaner instead."

How do i know whether my car alloy is lacquered or painted? Mine is '03 BMW E39 525i with 16 inch BMW wheel style 50 on it.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

You'll need both an iron remover and tar remover for these wheels to come up well.

The brown look is due to both the tar and the iron


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

thuzithanwn said:


> In the product page of Clean Wheels it says,
> 
> "Clean Wheels is suitable for lacquered alloy, painted and plastic finishes. If your wheels are a different finish, use Custom Wheel Cleaner instead."
> 
> How do i know whether my car alloy is lacquered or painted? Mine is '03 BMW E39 525i with 16 inch BMW wheel style 50 on it.


"Normal" silver wheels that come on the vast majority of cars are painted silver and then lacquered with a clear coat like the paint on your car. If you are unsure what you have, just give your local BMW garage a call to check, it is better safe than sorry.


----------



## thuzithanwn (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey guyz i did the cleaning and i got amazing results. Wanna see? Click the following link to see for youself.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9033050&postcount=47


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Now that I can see the inside of the wheels, The remaining marks on the inside of your wheels will definitely come off using an Iron/fallout remover.

Give one of them a go :thumb:


----------



## thuzithanwn (Jan 6, 2015)

I just did not concentrate on the inside of the wheels largely since they are not visible to the outer environment. If i agitated those hard it would have come off. But i didn't waste time on that one for the above stated reason.:thumb:


----------

